# Mattso's La Confidential Grow



## mattso101 (Dec 4, 2008)

Here are my LA confidential plants. 
I am growing in pro mix using Pur blend pro nute with Atami bloom stimulants.also using Cal-mag and growzyme

Space: hall Closet 2x2.5x5 foot tall

Lighting: 6 3 foot HO T5 totaling 234 watt and 150watt hps

Venting: 120 cfm Bathroom exhust fan

The pics were taken a few days ago. I have culled 2 males since then. I have 3 confirmed females so far. once they all show I will get rid of the males and transplant the fems in 3 gal pots then flower after a week more of vegging. I will be taking many clones and try to make this a perpetual grow for at least 3 rounds
Enjoy I will be updating often


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 4, 2008)

sweet new thread


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Ian its been a while!


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 4, 2008)

yeup!
glad to see things are coming along nice for you

i haven't updated in a while
my closet is full of some fun stuff

best of luck!
i'm sure they'll finish out lovely!


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Ian! do you have any experince with this strain??


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 4, 2008)

Ay whats good, i was subscribed to your C99 grow, caint wait to this go down


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 4, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1715783]Ay whats good, i was subscribed to your C99 grow, caint wait to this go down [/quote]

Its gonna be fun. These plants really stink already! Its got that strong skunky veg smell but with a nice Kushy hit to it. I can only imagine the stank in flower


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 4, 2008)

I kno it caught it my eye right away, iv smoked LA Cof many times, one of my fav's


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 5, 2008)

never grown it myself... its ogkush x an afghani (i think, or atleast something like that)... i have the abusive cut of og, which is kinda what la conf trying to emulate, but in seed form =]


----------



## notorious (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey Matt sounds potent as hell...


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 5, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> never grown it myself... its ogkush x an afghani (i think, or atleast something like that)... i have the abusive cut of og, which is kinda what la conf trying to emulate, but in seed form =]


This seems to be somthing everyone thinks including my self. It is accually not related to og kush at all. Its is an old school " LA Affie" kush strain thay went around cali a long time ago. They wanted to make a seed form cause it was a clone only strain, so they found a similar afghani plant to cross it with and keeping the flavor and high from the old school "LA affie" Many people think its realated og kush cuse if you look up the genetics it say "og LA AffiexAfghani" people get easily confused and automaticly think its og kush that is really achem/diesal sister and is reall not kush at all. 

now some people think that this LA OG Affie is actually were bubba kush got its kush genetics from. But the Guys at DNA say they had this plant befor the words Babba Kush were ever uttered. I agree with the later


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 5, 2008)

how long will you veg for? if i had a chance to go back i would have let my LA's veg for 2 more weeks. let the inside growth reach further out so the colas arent under the top fan leaves.


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 5, 2008)

here are some pics. I am have a hard time sexing them. some look like female preflowers with no hairs. or are they males? I know there are 2 fem for sure and still a few not showing at all. I am just going to wait it out to be sure.


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 5, 2008)

I will be vegging for 2 weeks more at least


----------



## vaporking (Dec 5, 2008)

subscribed,
i hold alot of intrest in this strain. i love dna stuff that i had at grey area. they were out of the la con. but i have heard its the ko.
lookin forward to it..


----------



## ripz (Dec 5, 2008)

good luck mate you need a long veg time on these otherwise they dont yield well at all


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah man I know. They arnt the biggest yielders to begin with.


----------



## vaporking (Dec 5, 2008)

1st,one female
2nd male
third female

just a guess


----------



## SDgoonie (Dec 5, 2008)

plants are lookin good. i have some growin in the same pots from the 99cent store lol Just started flowering mine as well and transferred into 1gal pots for flowering. keep it up


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 5, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> This seems to be somthing everyone thinks including my self. It is accually not related to og kush at all. Its is an old school " LA Affie" kush strain thay went around cali a long time ago. They wanted to make a seed form cause it was a clone only strain, so they found a similar afghani plant to cross it with and keeping the flavor and high from the old school "LA affie" Many people think its realated og kush cuse if you look up the genetics it say "og LA AffiexAfghani" people get easily confused and automaticly think its og kush that is really achem/diesal sister and is reall not kush at all.
> 
> now some people think that this LA OG Affie is actually were bubba kush got its kush genetics from. But the Guys at DNA say they had this plant befor the words Babba Kush were ever uttered. I agree with the later


so you might say la conf is more of an og "kush" than og kush

haha


... i still love my abusive though


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 7, 2008)

So far 4 comfirmed males 4 unknown but pretty sure one will me fem if not all and 3 culled males
Fed them last night
.5 once of pure blend pro
10ml of cal-mag
10ml of grozyme


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 8, 2008)

lol i like your refelcter.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 9, 2008)

Damn lookin great, i already wanna smoke em


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey ther still vegging these girls. I got 5 confirmed fems 3 unknown. 2 of them are really slow growers and will most lily culling them the other migh be a male that I might keep around for pollen collection. I will be tranplsanting into 3 gal pot this weekend and taking clones of the 5 fems. After that one more week of vegg then flower. these girls have extreamly tight node spacing. They reek too like Soapy Skunky Kush. flowring is gonna be fun!


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 10, 2008)

mind mailing some pollen out? lol


----------



## vaporking (Dec 11, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 17, 2008)

Here they are again. I have 6 comfirmed fems and two unknown still. They might be fems too. I transplanted them into 3 gal pots and the two little ones in one gal pots. I also topped all 6 fems. After the holidays I will cut clones and flower these ladies. The fun is about to begin


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2008)

Lookin great man, keep it up, cant wait to see these ladies in full bloom


----------



## tommy gibbs (Dec 17, 2008)

nice bushes


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 17, 2008)

how long you gonna let them veg?


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 18, 2008)

I will put them in flower on boxing day, after I cut clones


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 18, 2008)

should let them veg for a week more after you take clones let the inside branches reach out to get a better yeild, i flowerd my LA,s befor they branched out and i regret it. ill be lucky to get a oz of each. here are some top pics.


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 30, 2008)

buckd316 said:


> should let them veg for a week more after you take clones let the inside branches reach out to get a better yeild, i flowerd my LA,s befor they branched out and i regret it. ill be lucky to get a oz of each. here are some top pics.


I lolypopped them all and put them into flower today
I have six females


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2008)

Damn they lookin healthy, cant wait to em them in full bloom, good luck, im really lookin foward to this grow!


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 1, 2009)

vary nice my fellow ontario grower


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 2, 2009)

josh4321 said:


> vary nice my fellow ontario grower


 Day 3 of flower
All is well
I fed yesterday with
120ml pure blend pro gro
60ml pure blend pro bloom
40ml cal-lag plus
45 ml of growzyme
all mixed up in 4 gal of water each plant recived 2000 ml of nutrient solution. They are responding well


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2009)

Damn that green color is amazing! lookin good, keep it up


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 2, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1858528]Damn that green color is amazing! lookin good, keep it up [/quote]

Its a nice deep rich color isnt it! If you could only smell them!


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 2, 2009)

dont yyou just love the pure bled pro imo its the best bang for your buck


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 2, 2009)

josh4321 said:


> dont yyou just love the pure bled pro imo its the best bang for your buck


Your right great line of nutes! I always use cal-mag as well. along with other stimulants. I have never had a problem with these nutes but my plants eat alot of them so it can get a little pricey sometimes


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> Its a nice deep rich color isnt it! If you could only smell them!


I wish i could haha


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 2, 2009)

ya but its worth it man keep up the good work


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 7, 2009)

lumberjack_ian said:


> so you might say la conf is more of an og "kush" than og kush
> 
> haha
> 
> ...


Plants are doing great lots of pitil deveopment going on. I have been feeding them pretty heavy. The clones are now begining to root! happy happy!


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello everyone! Things are just kickin along here. I have been feeding them pretty heavy and they seem to loving it.

I made 4 gals of nutrient soulution with

70ml pureblend pro growth
60ml pureblend por bloom
40ml cal-mag plus
40ml bcuzz bloom stimulan
60 ml growzyme

From the pics of the solo plants I am showing the two phenotypes I have one branchy and one not branchy. We will see how they flower!


----------



## DWR (Jan 9, 2009)

looking good man, good to see ya back


----------



## vaporking (Jan 9, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 21, 2009)

hey bro havent seen you aound in a wile hope all is well would like to see a update when you have the time


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2009)

Yea im dieing to how there coming along! one of my favs strains, not alot of people have grown this on the site, or at least i havnt seen any


----------



## desisgaygay (Feb 18, 2009)

how long did you veg before you put them into flower? I'm also growing la con and my fan leaves don't seem to be as big as yours. They are about 1 week into veg so it might be that they are just slow growers? Also do you feel they are hungry in terms of taking a high amount of ppm?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 18, 2009)

where the hell you at matt


----------



## cjerry (Mar 20, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2104239]where the hell you at matt[/QUOTE]

Yeah! Give us an update


----------



## buckd316 (Mar 20, 2009)

lol those girls should be done already. his to lifted to update, by the time he remembers to update it will be all gone lol. that LA is some FIYA! had me sleeping 16 hours a day hahaha.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2009)

i hate that tho, nothing is more annoying then an unfinished thread


----------



## buckd316 (Mar 20, 2009)

true especialy since he grew a strain i just grew also i wanted to see his finished nugs...


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 17, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2104239]where the hell you at matt[/quote]

I'm here again. I harvested and smoked those LA's sorry no pics...... It was amazing smoke super Kushy! MMM so nice I wish I had some right now to smoke

But I do have these right now On day 1 of flower . pics also of the 50 LA clones I took 3 days ago


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 18, 2009)

haha aww man, i really wanted to see those 

lookin great man, try and keep us updated this time


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 21, 2009)

Flower Day 5 They are strechin a bit now growing nicley. They are getting pretty skunky!!

Notice in the last pic. Two different phenotypes of LA Confidential I cant wait


----------



## josh4321 (Apr 21, 2009)

good to see you are back your plants are looking awsome iv got some bubblegums going have a look some time


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks man it good to be back. I checked your bubblegums out they are looking sweet dude


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 22, 2009)

Lookin great man, cant wait to see them in full bloom


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 22, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> Flower Day 5 They are strechin a bit now growing nicley. They are getting pretty skunky!!
> 
> Notice in the last pic. Two different phenotypes of LA Confidential I cant wait


we're gonna have to have another grow race dude.....

glad to see you made it back.
hope all is well

stay safe


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 23, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> we're gonna have to have another grow race dude.....
> 
> glad to see you made it back.
> hope all is well
> ...


Oh shit Greyskull I havent seen you forever, whats up man?! the rece is on!!

My 50 clones of the LA CON I cut are starting to take root after only 9 days nice!!

My 6 flowering ladies are stinking real nice and pistles are busting out like crazy!! 

The smell Skunky and have that spicey Kushy smell yumm yumm. I love this strain.
I have clones from both Phenos and will be finding my keeper for a mother this round. I am almost sure it will be the less branchy big fuckin leaf pheno she stinks the most and I want to try a SOG set up next grow. Plus from what I remeber she was the Kushiest most potent plant out of the two phenos


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 23, 2009)

nice man sounds like you have some work ahead of you.
50 cuts damn dude thats a lot of potting!!!

staying tuned fo sho!
aloha


----------



## buckd316 (Apr 24, 2009)

lol i tolled you he smoke it all hahahahaha


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 25, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 25, 2009)

Clones are rooting like crazy! I gotta get some more promix and pot the suckers.

My six flowering ladies are growing great on their 9th day of flower. I love this strain its so easy to grow it prettu much grows its self


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 28, 2009)

Flower day 12

I watered and fed 2 days ago

10ml per gallon pureblend pro bloom
10ml per gal pureblend pro grow
10ml per gal growzyme
10ml pergallon cal-mag plus
5 ml per gal bcuzz blomm stimulant

coming along now...................


----------



## Roseman (May 2, 2009)

Wow, Matt, as always, I am impressed. Especially with your patience of growing in soil.


----------



## josh4321 (May 2, 2009)

man that la is looking sweet i might just have to take you up on that offer i might be in TO in the next couple of weeks how many did you want to get rid of


----------



## mattso101 (May 5, 2009)

I stil have lots.........


----------



## josh4321 (May 10, 2009)

hey matt how are the plants doing


----------



## mattso101 (May 15, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of updated my cam broke. But I just got a new one today so here we go flower day 27. the really are getting frosty and stinky. I love these plant they are very easy to grow.


----------



## buckd316 (May 16, 2009)

did your leaves turn yellow and purple last round befor you harvested? mine did.


----------



## mattso101 (May 16, 2009)

buckd316 said:


> did your leaves turn yellow and purple last round befor you harvested? mine did.


Yeah man yellow purple red orange. Lots of crazy colors it was truly wicked


----------



## buckd316 (May 16, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> Yeah man yellow purple red orange. Lots of crazy colors it was truly wicked


 
yeah really crazy i had purple leaves with a yellow outline its was perfect. i even saved it. i just dont like how it has so many leaves a bitch to trim.


----------



## "SICC" (May 16, 2009)

ohhh soooo frosty


----------



## mattso101 (May 19, 2009)

buckd316 said:


> yeah really crazy i had purple leaves with a yellow outline its was perfect. i even saved it. i just dont like how it has so many leaves a bitch to trim.


A bit of a bitch to trim yeah, since all the leaves are caked with resin I leave quite afew on the buds with no lack of flavor at all this stuff is so tasty. it sticks to your toung for at least an hour very very Kushy


----------



## mattso101 (May 22, 2009)




----------



## DWR (May 22, 2009)

beautyfull mattso !


----------



## bonghits4all (May 27, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> This seems to be somthing everyone thinks including my self. It is accually not related to og kush at all. Its is an old school " LA Affie" kush strain thay went around cali a long time ago. They wanted to make a seed form cause it was a clone only strain, so they found a similar afghani plant to cross it with and keeping the flavor and high from the old school "LA affie" Many people think its realated og kush cuse if you look up the genetics it say "og LA AffiexAfghani" people get easily confused and automaticly think its og kush that is really achem/diesal sister and is reall not kush at all.
> 
> now some people think that this LA OG Affie is actually were bubba kush got its kush genetics from. But the Guys at DNA say they had this plant befor the words Babba Kush were ever uttered. I agree with the later


 this is true. la is like a mild bubba it might even even be called apre 98 bubba by some.


----------



## bonghits4all (May 27, 2009)

we all know i dont love LA but in the spirt of new friends heres some 45 day cured l a


----------



## josh4321 (Jun 7, 2009)

matt where did you go bro


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 27, 2009)

Hes not replying cause he knows he been had by dna seeds... He talked and talked like he knew something...then he let out his exhale and was like hmmmmmmmmm... Its o.k. But i guess bonghits was right................... Its only midgrade.


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 9, 2009)

matt you left me hanging bro lol.


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 9, 2009)

is netpirate over there?


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 9, 2009)

She was, not anymore


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 9, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> She was, not anymore


Haven't seen you in a while man. It's ashamed you don't post here anymore man, I loved following your killer t-5 grows. Happy growing man, if you ever post pics here shoot me a pm


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 9, 2009)

wonder what happen to her.


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 9, 2009)

I dont know man people come and go with these forums. She was nice and helped my e out alot fixing my computer!


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 9, 2009)

know what her sn was on there? yeah she was pretty koo


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 9, 2009)

buckd316 said:


> know what her sn was on there? yeah she was pretty koo


Here some pics of this years outdoor LA confidential. I took the pic last weekend about 4-5 weeks to go.


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 9, 2009)

im on your thread now they got bigg fast bro! mad props im on page 8


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 9, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> Here some pics of this years outdoor LA confidential. I took the pic last weekend about 4-5 weeks to go.


It didnt work...again. I seem to have this problem often here,never there though


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 9, 2009)

looking good bro, looks like you found a good ass spot.


----------



## bonghits4all (Sep 9, 2009)

aw how cute they return from the skunkskool failure.........


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 9, 2009)

lol thread drama.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2009)

naw just some kid who needs a life, thrives off gettin attention or a reaction off some 1


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 9, 2009)

bonghits4all said:


> aw how cute they return from the skunkskool failure.........


But you sure had enough time to post this also in my control panel. you even had enough time to make an account at Skunkskool come to my journal and post in that too. so it seem like you got lots of time for me nice to see ya as usual. If anyone flunked outta skunkskool it was you. since your no longer welcome there. you seem to love contradicting your self


----------



## bonghits4all (Sep 9, 2009)

right i really thought it was a joke.it was like avg. 5 people online....also you started it awhile back when you HIJACKED my thread to tell me that your la is the best ever... so io checked you out ........ at least you really do grow.. mabey not the best grower but a grower none the less.so heres what a well grow plant looks like........ i saw yours and its not fair to the public to have to see that. as a representation of one of the better MIDLEVEL strains.... L.A.
taste is avgerage at best. super easy to grow so im surprised your having so much trouble with it.


all l.a.































now keep pretending you have something to say to me.


----------



## bonghits4all (Sep 9, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3054979]naw just some kid who needs a life, thrives off gettin attention or a reaction off some 1[/QUOTE]


ha ha ha ha ha ha....... yea must be it...........


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 9, 2009)

wow I see you found more time for me. more time for slander and even puttin pitures up. I am glad you found some more time


----------



## ent931 (Sep 9, 2009)

man im definitely want to try La confidential cuz ur plants looks amazing i prolly end up growing that my next grow 
how long is the flowering stage for it?


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 9, 2009)

9 weeks..............


----------



## ent931 (Sep 9, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> 9 weeks..............


for hydro or soil 
cuz i think im addicted to hydro cuz it speeds up everything but if its 9 weeks thats ok too


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 9, 2009)

Some people say 8 weeks but 9 is much better


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 11, 2009)

Here are some more shot of my LA confidential outdoor plants this year

Look at the wasp in the first pic. he got sucked in by those monsters. Thats what he gets for trying to steal thier nector


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 11, 2009)

Plants are looking phenomenal man, keep up the real nice work.


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 12, 2009)

3 years...........


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 15, 2009)

BonJoviSucks said:


> Cool........


I went up to check on my outdoor plant. and the bud have really fattened up big time


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 15, 2009)

Lookin great matt, how tall are they, or about how tall you think they are haha


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 15, 2009)

They range from 4-7 feet tall.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 15, 2009)

Thats a killer spot you got, good lucc with the rest of the grow, thanks for updating here


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't know how you outdoor guys do it. I'd be sleeping next to them every night.


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 23, 2009)

pull those yellow leaves off.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 23, 2009)

buckd316 said:


> pull those yellow leaves off.


What is wrong with them staying on there? They will come off on their own, can you post a link to the positives off pulling yellow leaves off?


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 23, 2009)

well they dont have any more nutes that the plant can take so it really just sitting there for nothing. ill post link when i find it.


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 23, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> What is wrong with them staying on there? They will come off on their own, can you post a link to the positives off pulling yellow leaves off?


I'm no expert but I learned from an organic grower that the best pest defense is a healthy plant. I've also heard that cloning is more successful if yellow or diseased leaves are pulled off. I figure if there's nothing left in the leaf to give in a positive way, it's just there tempting bugs. Just a guess.


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 23, 2009)

and im only talking about the 100% yellow leaves


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ipulled all the yellows off. I am going back oct 4th to Harvest I will update then


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 23, 2009)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 23, 2009)

can.i.buz said:


> I'm no expert but I learned from an organic grower that the best pest defense is a healthy plant. I've also heard that cloning is more successful if yellow or diseased leaves are pulled off. I figure if there's nothing left in the leaf to give in a positive way, it's just there tempting bugs. Just a guess.



These pictures were taken two and weeks ago. I will be harvesting in 10 days on oct 4th. That will be just over 8 weeks of first showing signs of flower about the 2nd week of aug.

I am hoping for a bumper harvest


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 26, 2009)

My indoor la confidential. 1st Day one of Flower. I lollypoped them and took 25 clones.


----------



## mattso101 (Oct 6, 2009)

I harvested my outdoors! waiting for it to dry.

I had barley any bud rot. they turned out great! fat rock hard resin squirting buds!. These are all LA confidential Harvested this past weekend Oct 3rd. It took 3 of us 6 hours strait to trimm it all.

I will post up the wieght when its all dried.
Enjoy pic


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 6, 2009)

Mattso, what up my man. Those harvest pics are awesome but that pink couch has to go LOL JK. Seriously though that LA Conf looks sick! I can't believe Attitude has those beans as a UFO right now. I never thought those free beans they gave away were worth growing but I would love to have some plants like that in my garden. Might have to make my next order sooner than planned......


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 6, 2009)

^lol

lookin damn good man, +REP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckd316 (Oct 7, 2009)

MORE!!! lol MOREEE


----------



## kraykush (Oct 18, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Mattso, what up my man. Those harvest pics are awesome but that pink couch has to go LOL JK. Seriously though that LA Conf looks sick! I can't believe Attitude has those beans as a UFO right now. I never thought those free beans they gave away were worth growing but I would love to have some plants like that in my garden. Might have to make my next order sooner than planned......


I Concur...lol 
It's just like the purple pheno bubba kush we got.....Dank

how's your second batch going? Mine turned in to a hermie but i will finish it and i have an alaskan thunderfuck next to it.....I might Pollinate it.


----------



## ClosetFather (Oct 19, 2009)

those pics are sum of the best ive ever seen.. awsome job man rep +


----------



## mattso101 (Oct 28, 2009)

Here are my indoor LA Confidential 31 days of 12/12. Getting very Dank
I am feeding them
Canna Bio Flores 2.5-2-5 15ml per gal
Canna Bio Boost 1-0-05-10 ml per gal
Cal-mag plus 2-0-0 5 ml per gal
Hydroplex 0-10-8 5-10ml per gal
Growzyme 5ml per gal

I water them every 3-4 days and feed about every other watering, somtimes more somtimes less. I will get about 2 oz per plant Im thinking. there is 5 plant about 2 feet tall

Under 430watt hps son agro bulb


----------



## jammin screw (Oct 30, 2009)

DAmn! Man Matt shit is lookin badazz... Been a min since I came around n checked on these ladies... Nice harvest cuz... I started my la cons too...2 las and 1 bubblegum... But one thing the bubble is not femenized... Thougt I ordered it but a Reggie came... Fuk it.. 1 died though n my la has a few probs I'm trouble shootin rig now... Gon flush it 2morrow night probly with regular bottled water... Or spring water.. Dnt know... I'll come to a decision... But man that bitch is in veg mode n stinking up the closet n some lol... U open up the door n it Kicks u in the face... Shit in flowering I bet it Kung fus ur ass.. Jus hope it dnt herm up cuz I pulled off a few leAves that. Got burned... AnywAy man srry for the talk... But shit is lookin badazz...mucho props


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 30, 2009)

lookin good as always matt


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 3, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3318114]lookin good as always matt[/QUOTE]
Thanks buddy

Day 38 of 12/12 

This is the "select" cut of LA Confidential some called it the Bubba cut because the are so much the same as a pre 98 Bubba as it has the same genetics bred into it.
I will harvest in 27 days at 65 days of 12/12.
DNA genetics Say to flower for 7-8 weeks. I would never pull them befor 9 weeks This is when the flavor really develops.
They stink bad kinda like dog pooh, earth, skunky, musty and kushy


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 3, 2009)

Jesus man, just wow 







what kind of lighting do you have?


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 3, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3339393]Jesus man, just wow 







what kind of lighting do you have?[/QUOTE]

I just replaced my 430 watt HPS Son Agro Bulb


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh nice, i really want one of those, good stuff


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah!! Look at these bitches! cutting back on the feeds now. I will feed two more times then start the flushing stage. Harvest will happen in only 23 days!

I fed Today
5ml per gallon Canna Bio flores (base bloom fertilizer)
5ml per gallon Canna Bio Boost ( bloom stimulant)
5ml per gallon Botanicare Cal-Mag Plus
5 ml per gallon Botanicare Hydroplex 0-8-10 (pk Booster)

enjoy the shots there SICC you seem to be the olny one following this. Poor buggers missing this one.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh im enjoying them alright haha, flawless as always


----------



## SpaceMonkeyMan (Nov 6, 2009)

Well im glad i clicked on this grow thread. 

She looks incredible, like you don't already know that. But damn, god damn, she's really nice lookin and you still got 20 something days left. i'll be watching this thread now for sure.


----------



## ent931 (Nov 9, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> Yeah!! Look at these bitches! cutting back on the feeds now. I will feed two more times then start the flushing stage. Harvest will happen in only 23 days!
> 
> I fed Today
> 5ml per gallon Canna Bio flores (base bloom fertilizer)
> ...


wow truly amazing
how much are u thinking each plant will harvest


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 10, 2009)

ent931 said:


> wow truly amazing
> how much are u thinking each plant will harvest


I am hoping for 1.5-2 oz per plant so I am hoping for 200 grams min

I gave a slight flush today with double plani water then they usually get. Lots of brown run off in the water.
So from here on out I will just give them nothing but plain water. they will have a 3 week flush. This is the most important part to getting the most smooth sweet smoke IMHO.
19 more days until harvest. This is when they get nice dence thick buds and this is really when it start to produce mega resin!
enjoy the pics


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 11, 2009)

Sounds great man, cant wait for this harvest, +REP


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 13, 2009)

here, how about some porn?
you know you want it!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 14, 2009)

Damn i really hope mine turns out something like that


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 17, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3394740]Damn i really hope mine turns out something like that [/QUOTE]
Dont worry SICC She will


They are just packing it on now! Getting real heavy! they are starting to get thier lean on pretty good now I might even have to stake them befor harvest. I never had to do that with these befor usually they support thems selfs. But I really grew them out well this time and they are going to be the biggest LA buds I have grown yet!!. 
All the main buds are at least 10 inches long

*12 Days to go!!!!!*


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 17, 2009)

damn them ladies are fucin HUGE








how much longer until you chop them


----------



## B l a c k W i d o w (Nov 17, 2009)

damnn man those are some big mommas bahah nice work!


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 17, 2009)

Go big or go home


----------



## ent931 (Nov 17, 2009)

ur shit looks dank ass fuck how does it smell i never had any form of LA confidential??


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 17, 2009)

ent931 said:


> ur shit looks dank ass fuck how does it smell i never had any form of LA confidential??


its kinda dog shit,Skunky Very Hashy and Kush big time also a zing of lemon/lime. When you light a joint its reeks out the room with Skunk and intence hash smell. I have people ask me if i am smoking a hash or oil joint. Its also kinda nutty tasting


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 17, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> its kinda dog shit,Skunky Very Hashy and Kush big time also a zing of lemon/lime.



dang i couldn't say it any better, you hit the nail on the head with that one, exactly like mine too,

smells like shit, got some skunk and a "zing" lol of lemon/lime


----------



## ent931 (Nov 17, 2009)

damn that skunk smell is what messed me up when i was growing mines its really strong and sometimes it does get on my nerves a lil bit until i realize its not really a skunk but chronic dat will knock me off my feet then it makes it worth smelling it lol and btw toronto needs to send Dog Shit to the US in seeds i heard its a bomb strain yall need to share lol


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Nov 18, 2009)

m m m m mmmmm TOASTY 

when does the big chop happen?


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 18, 2009)

That looks nice

Have you smoked it before?

Very interested in this strain, you did an amazing job

Great work


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 19, 2009)

SICC";3413175]m m m m mmmmm TOASTY :weed:
when does the big chop happen?[/QUOTE]
The big chop is exactly 10 days from now. That will be 65 days of 12/12
[quote="TCurtiss said:


> That looks nice
> 
> Have you smoked it before?
> 
> ...


Oh I have smoke plenty of this stuff!! lol earthy musty skunky and Kushy for sure. it has extreamly high flavor thats for sure. Its kinda nutty as well with a lemon lime zip to it!
I highly reccomend this strain. It is very easy to grow even for a beginer. The plants stay short a stalky with very little stretch that makes ideal for smaller grow spaces like my closet. 
downsides. The yield is average at best but not super low. dont worry the potencey makes up for it. Another downside is this stuff fuckin stinks when growing! like bad. its very skunky, you got to be careful or the smell you get you into trouble


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 19, 2009)

sweet. im going to take you advise and wait 65 days 

and I incorporated your water method into mine as well, thanks for all your help


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 21, 2009)

They reek!
8 days untill the big chop!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 21, 2009)

lol that cola is like 3/4 the size of my plant :hung:







Mine does look alot like this, i got one more seed too, cant wait to plant it for the next go around


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 23, 2009)

DAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!! I been lookin at that LA conf. in hightimes and on attitudes site but man it looks so much better.+++++REP


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 23, 2009)

They look like my first afgans i grew but a lil more colorful


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks alot purp! The look like your Afgans because the LA conf is pretty much 100% Affie


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 23, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> thanks alot purp! The look like your Afgans because the LA conf is pretty much 100% Affie


Yea..you right i looked it up..I might have to do a LA conf. grow after this one.I just hope we will always be able to get these good genetics in the mail.


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Here they are 5 days to go!

I pulled all the yellow fans leaves off for the last week of flower to let the light right down to the buds. in a couple I will strpem down even more and let them dry out really really well then harvest


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

need any help harvesting


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 26, 2009)

So I harvested 2 days early. I checked the trichs and there were all cloudy with a ton of Ambers. so I choped them. Sicc you never made it man. But they might be dry befor ya get here...even better
pics befor the trimm


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Sticky greasy resin

My eyes were burning while I was trimming it, this stuff is so strong!. 
I flushed once at 3 weeks befor harvest by giving twice as much waster as I usually do and then gave nothing but plain water for 3 weeks. I could have gave the 1 more feeding I think. But I know for sure I will have the best tasting smoke this way. 
I used Bio Canna Organic nutrients for blooming.

Now the most important part IMO is drying!! Dry your buds compleatly. not a little damp. you want them dry dry dry then jar them. Next day theuy will be damp again then dry some more. This is how you get full flavor. The cure helps sofen the smoke and richin the flavor. If you leave it damp too long your flavor will be gone


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 26, 2009)

Looking good

I think that will be my next grow


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 26, 2009)

That scissor hash is the best


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 26, 2009)

Huge harvest there matt looking great, congrats


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2009)

Yea i love that scissor hash, sooo good 

i was going to wait the 65 days to harvest my LA Con, but i might just do it on the 25th of December, it will be about 5 days before that point, harvest looks great, cant wait to see the final product

What you got planned for the next grow?


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 26, 2009)

my la con from dna turned out to be a dud....
it germed but it still looks like shit.... so small never grew......all my other strains are looking great tho
its a damn shame..... your shit looks bomb tho....


----------



## HoLE (Nov 26, 2009)

nice work mattso,,looks gooey )


----------



## immaking3 (May 30, 2011)

any news on the dry weight? very intrested in la confidential


----------



## PuffPuffPassed (Aug 13, 2011)

Im curious on final weight as well


----------



## greenfingers80 (Sep 7, 2011)

yes me too. the weight, im growing this strain soon too


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 7, 2011)

this thread is from 2008 , i dotn even think the OP is a member anymore...sucks he didnt update it tho lol


----------



## Josh1r (Sep 15, 2011)

That was a really nice grow regardless of the date!


----------



## cd123atd4e (Mar 27, 2013)

My reflector is same pie pan


----------



## cd123atd4e (Mar 27, 2013)

They dont look bad though.. Tie down is the way I got decent yields from her..nice job on the quality though, and plus there is always next time homie.. Good luck with everything dude


----------



## cd123atd4e (Mar 27, 2013)

My reflector is same pie pan


----------



## cd123atd4e (Mar 27, 2013)

Why was bong dudes roots have an orange tint to em? and why did he take pics of seeds? And his bong?is he growing bongs?


----------



## cd123atd4e (Mar 27, 2013)

What water method if u dont mind me asking..


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Feb 22, 2019)

LA Con @ 9.5 weeks


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 9, 2019)

10.5 weeks chopped


----------

